# Profibus: Was fällt alles aus bei Unterbruch?



## steven (22 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

im Anhang seht ihr einen Netzaufbau mit PB-Master und Slaves. Aus Sicherheitsgründen soll bei einem Unterbruch oder Kurzschluss auf dem Bus der "linken" Seite (Adr. 2 und 3), die "rechte" Seite (Adr. 3-6) (vom PB-Master ausgesehen) weiter funktionieren und umgekehrt. Würde das so funktionieren oder benötige ich für beide Stränge je einen Profibus Master?

Ich danke euch jetzt schon!!


----------



## Approx (22 Juni 2012)

Je nachdem was für Teilnehmer am Profibus dranhängen (ET200M, Umrichter ect.) kann bei einem nicht "bestromten" Abschlusswiderstand - in dem Fall dein Teilnehmer 2 - alles ausfallen! (Ausser der CPU natürlich)
Sicher wärst Du meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn Du den Bus segmentiertst, d.h. mittels Repeater in verschiedene Stränge unterteilst. Ich nehme dazu gern Diagnose-Repeater. Aber das ist ne Kostenfrage. Alle 100m Cu-Leitung setze ich einen Repeater. Mehrere DP-Master brauchst Du jedenfalls nicht.
Gruß Approx


----------



## Aventinus (22 Juni 2012)

Mit welcher Übertragungsrate fähst du deinen Bus? 
Bedenke: 1,5 MBit => max. 200m laut Spezifikation. Also wirst du auch aus diesem Grund nicht um einen oder 2 Repeater herumkommen.


----------



## LargoD (22 Juni 2012)

Bei einem Kurzschluss auf dem Bus fällt immer das gesamte Bussegment aus, ohne Repeater in Deinem Fall also alles.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## steven (22 Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten!!

@Approx / LargoD
Die Steuerung ist zur Info eine Beckhoff CX5020 mit der PB-Karte EL6731. Die Slaves sind Rauchmelder. Ihr würdet mir also raten, min. 1 Repeater so anzubinden, dass die beiden "Stränge" in meiner Zeichnung segmentiert werden. So wäre gewährleistet, dass diese beiden Stränge sich nicht beeinflussen. Ist das korrekt?

@ Aventinus
Wenn ich mit 500kBit fahren würde, ist die max. Kabellänge bei 400m. Bezieht sich das auf die gesamte Struktur oder auf den einzelnen Strang? Wenn es sich auf den einzelnen Strang bezieht, sollte es ja gehen.


----------



## hovonlo (22 Juni 2012)

Welche zwei Stränge meinst du denn? Ich sehe in dem Bild nur einen mit insgesamt 630 m Länge. Die Art deiner Darstellung verführt zu zwei verschiedenen falschen Vermutungen:
- es gibt 5 Segmente, jeweils von Stecker zu Stecker
- es gibt zwei Segmente: eines von Slave 2 bis zum Master und eines vom Master bis zum Slave 6 (wohl deine Vermutung)

Die üblichen Profibusstecker mit zwei Kabeleinführungen sind letztlich einfach nur ein durchgehendes Kabel mit Stich (zum Sub-D). Zusätzlich bieten sie die Möglichkeit einen Abschluss herzustellen und damit andererseits die am zweiten Anschluss hängenden Slaves abzutrennen. Also sieht dein Aufbau so aus:


```
Slave2   Slave3   Master   Slave4   Slave5   Slave6
  |        |        |        |        |        |
 R+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+R
```

Das Einfügen eines Repeaters zwischen Slave2 und Slave3 würde dann zwei Segmente erzeugen:
- Slave2 bis zum Repeater
- Repeater und alles andere außer Slave2
Letztlich würde dies nur vor Problemen schützen, die links vom Repeater auftreten:

```
Slave2   REPEATER   Slave3   Master   Slave4   Slave5   Slave6
  |      |      |     |        |        |        |        |
 R+------+R    R+-----+--------+--------+--------+--------+R
```

Zum Trennen der links und rechts vom Master befindlichen Stränge brauchts zwei Repeater:
Linker Strang - Repeater - Master - Repeater - rechter Strang
Somit gibt's dann in Summe drei Stränge.


----------



## Aventinus (22 Juni 2012)

Die Länge bezieht sich auf die Strecke zwischen den beiden Abschlußwiderständen, also die gesamte Struktur.


----------



## sascha-polo (27 Juni 2012)

Eine Aufteilung in zwei Bus-Straenge kannst Du durch den Einbau eines Diag_Repeater realisieren.
Dieser wird direkt hinter der CPU in den Profibus eingebaut ( DP1 ), dann kannst Du den linke Strang als DP2 und den rechten Strang als DP3 anklemmen.
Nur die Leitungsdiagnose kannst Du bei dieses Leitungslaengen nicht nutzen, da der Diagnose Repeater nur Leitungen bis 100m diagnostizieren kann.


----------



## MW (27 Juni 2012)

Ich muss mich hier mal einmischen, die Stränge mit normalen Repeatern zu segmentieren bringt definitiv *keine* *100%* Ausfallsicherheit der restlichen Teilnehmer. Je nachdem was auf der defekten Seite passiert, können eingespeiste (durch den Repeater jetzt verstärkte) Störsignale alles lahm legen. Ein Repeater ist nur ein dummer Signalverstärker der alles verstärkt, also auch Störungen.

Ob sich ein Diagnoserepeater dort anders verhält weis ich jetzt nicht sicher, bin aber der Meinung das es dort genauso ist.


----------



## sascha-polo (28 Juni 2012)

Mit einem Diagnose Repeater sind beide Busstraenge physikalisch eigenstaendig zu sehen, jeder Strang hat auf beiden Seiten einen Abschlusswiderstand ( einen im Diag-Repeater und einen am letzten Teilnehmer ). Somit kann jeder Strang auch ohne den anderen arbeiten.
In der Steuerung muss dann aber noch das Programm so angepasst werden, dass es nicht bei einem Hardwareausfall in Stop geht.
 Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Beckhoff, bei Siemens ist das glaube ich OB84 wenn ich mich nicht taeusche.


----------



## MW (28 Juni 2012)

sascha-polo schrieb:


> Mit einem Diagnose Repeater sind beide Busstraenge physikalisch eigenstaendig zu sehen, jeder Strang hat auf beiden Seiten einen Abschlusswiderstand ( einen im Diag-Repeater und einen am letzten Teilnehmer ). Somit kann jeder Strang auch ohne den anderen arbeiten.



Willst du damit sagen, dass ein Diagnoserepeater eine Telegrammaufbereitung und nicht nur eine Signalaufbereitung durchführt ?

Das der Diag-repeater die Stränge physikalisch trennt ist richtig, die Frage ob er die Signale auch auf Richtigkeit prüft ist nicht geklärt und gerade dies kann, je nach Art der Störung auf der fehlerhaften Seite, auch einen Ausfall der Störungsfreien Seite hervorrufen.


----------



## sascha-polo (29 Juni 2012)

Nein, fuer die telegramme sind weiterhin die devices selber zustaendig, nur mit dem diag-repeater hat man den vorteil, dass die busstraene getrennt aufgebaut sind und physikalisch nicht gegenseitig gestoert werden koennen. Somit wuerde ein leitungsbruch in strang 1 den 2. strang physikalisch nicht beeinflussen. 
Das die CPU mit den I.O. Straengen weiter arbeitet muss in der Software geregelt werden.


----------

